# Traded in My Goat



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, a bit ago I posted a thread on here complaining about all of my issues with my GTO. Turns out I have more leaks in the drivetrain (as always), and I finally got sick and tired of it. Just a matter of time before it eats up another clutch, so I said, "bye, bye".

Traded in my Goat yesterday for an 08 Dodge Ram quad cab. With 10,500 in rebates, it sucked up my negative equity and got me outta the hole. Couldn't pass it up.

It's been a lot of fun on here, and I'll probably still visit from time to time. I'm envious of those who have the "good Goats". I'm going to miss mine, nevertheless. :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel you brother, You obviously loved the goat but when a car has so many "Freak" problems like yours did... Its kind of not worth going through all the trouble. Goodluck and have fun :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good Choice in trucks. Good Luck to you. :cheers


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats! I am like you, when I have a lot of trouble with a vehicle I won't keep it long. Life is to short to not be satisfied with something that you can do something about.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck! You don`t have to leave the forums you know, you`re always welcome.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was on a nissan forum in the 350z section the other night, and ran into a post about a guy selling his Z because of financial problems and how his kid is living with his grandmother for now because of it (or something like that), and all the comments under his thread were saying " BAN HIM" or "Trader! I'd take my Z over the kids!" .... obviously some of it is a joke but the point is, this forum is so... "welcoming", and accepting. Yet another reason this forum tops all the others!!! Cheers! :cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ya all came back and see us you hear? Best of luck with your Dodge. Good trucks.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Funny, I got rid of my supercrew truck to get my GTO, as driving that big slow truck almost brought me to the point of wanting to chew a gun barrel.

Good luck anyhow, but if you've got even a shred of desire to have "fun" while you drive, you'll be sick of that clumsy truck before the month's out...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Well, a bit ago I posted a thread on here complaining about all of my issues with my GTO. Turns out I have more leaks in the drivetrain (as always), and I finally got sick and tired of it. Just a matter of time before it eats up another clutch, so I said, "bye, bye".
> 
> I'm envious of those who have the "good Goats". I'm going to miss mine, nevertheless. :cheers


I had a Chevy engine fail on a new truck with only 3200 miles on it and the dealer said to me, "we had to sell it to somebody.... unfortunately that somebody was you." New engine installed, never had another problem but that new car feel was quickly gone so I can feel your pain of disappointment.

Good Luck with the new ride and if the goat bug bites again hopefully you get a problem free enviable one next time. If you go that route, in addition to a Carfax report remember to get a GMVIS report showing the warranty repair history before handing over your cash.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Dodge Trucks have been good to me in the past. I am just not sure on the interior of the new ones these days..It seems a little cheaper, plastic and all. They sure do look good though.

My next vehicle may be a new silverado LT club cab black in color. My local Pontiac dealership as a slightly used one with GM chrome wheels that looks awesome. We shall see if the goat sells. I'd hate to take a bad hit on the trade in.

Even if I do lose the goat. I'll still be checking in on this forum. I've got to know a special group of people here.:cheers


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, definitely a special comraderie among Goat owners, I will definitely miss driving up to a stoplight next to another Goat on the rare occasion and wave/talk. Even more so, I'll miss the comraderie on this great forum of gentlemen and scholars. 

I really love my truck! I got the 4.7 liter, not the Hemi. For 08, power went up from 235hp (I think?) to 310 for the 4.7. It's smooth, quiet and has enough grunt for me. To be honest, I don't miss the car very much - I just really have a sense of relief in having something reliable and dependable. Part of me always wanted a truck. My girlfriend laughed when I told her - she said, "you, a truck? I can't picture that!" LOL. Peace, out.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Yeah, definitely a special comraderie among Goat owners, I will definitely miss driving up to a stoplight next to another Goat on the rare occasion and wave/talk. Even more so, I'll miss the comraderie on this great forum of gentlemen and scholars.
> 
> I really love my truck! I got the 4.7 liter, not the Hemi. For 08, power went up from 235hp (I think?) to 310 for the 4.7. It's smooth, quiet and has enough grunt for me. To be honest, I don't miss the car very much - I just really have a sense of relief in having something reliable and dependable. Part of me always wanted a truck. My girlfriend laughed when I told her - she said, "you, a truck? I can't picture that!" LOL. Peace, out.


Enjoy it.... They also have ton of mod options..... I've done it to my 01 Ram 1500 off road and my 05 chevy silverado..Good Luck.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Post a pic of it.

Mine is in my gallery


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Post a pic of it.
> 
> Mine is in my gallery


Yea, let us see dat perty thang!

:agree


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I've never been a truck person... I can admit it. If it's hard to understand, then just imagine what life would be like walking around with a ball & chain shackled to your ankle... That's how I feel in any big truck, short of an SRT-10 or F150 Lightning (I used to have a 2000 Lightning, and it was the BOMB, the best of both worlds, I could haul my bikes AND haul a$$!!).

But then my second daughter was born, and I told myself, "self, you need to give up that childish Lightning and buy a real truck with four doors and a rear-seat DVD setup"... So that's what I did. 

And that's what led me to my GTO... I'm happy again... But now with a few months under my belt since the first round of mods, I'm getting itchy again for more power, she's starting to feel sluggish again... There's no end...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I need a truck, my kids need me to have a truck and it's nice not having to rely on someone to loan you one or hey will you do me a favor?

UP here in the N.E. Once you have a 4X4 you'll always want/need one. At least that's my opinion. I used to haul firewood and I deliver for customers who order furniture from me. 

It is true though people who own trucks drive around with nothing in the bed over 90% of the time.

******** on the other hand need one. They need a rear window to display their 30.30's and 12 gauges when it's not hunting season.:willy:

Truck sales are big, or they were big until this gas fiasco.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Well....... I cheat....... I do need a truck from time to time, and I don't have to borrow... I've got "shop trucks". I hate driving those too....


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> I've got to know a special group of people here.:cheers


:willy::willy::willy: ERRRRR....very special....:willy::willy::willy::willy:


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Post a pic of it.
> 
> Mine is in my gallery


I'll git 'r dun as soon as I can.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> I've never been a truck person... I can admit it. If it's hard to understand, then just imagine what life would be like walking around with a ball & chain shackled to your ankle... That's how I feel in any big truck, short of an SRT-10 or F150 Lightning (I used to have a 2000 Lightning, and it was the BOMB, the best of both worlds, I could haul my bikes AND haul a$$!!).


I drive an F-450 Ambulance or my Jeep Cherokee supervisor vehicle at work every day, so the last thing I want to drive on my off time is a truck. I bought the GTO to haul ass and my bikes


----------



## Redness (May 22, 2008)

I just sold my '04 quadcab Hemi and bought a GTO. You'll love that truck man they are good ones. I drove mine for 60k and only had a couple of minor issues with it. To tell ya the truth, I kinda miss it from time to time! 

New flame











Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

They would have made good brothers ^ :lol:


----------



## Redness (May 22, 2008)

What can I say, I like my rides silver


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I brought my Goat back to the apt yesterday to empty the rest of my stuff out, take my XM Radio out, etc. So, I had 6 CD's in the stereo, and started to eject them. Low and behold, after the third CD, the CD player took a big crap, and broke. Seriously, I'm not kidding. 

That pretty much drove the nail into the coffin for me; I burned out at every light back to the Dodge dealer, though, had to have my last hurrah with it. Can't say I miss it.

I absolutely love this truck! Here's a few pics:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice truck....Good Luck !!!! I can't afford to take a hit on trading her in...the dealership only wants to give me $20,000. for her. No way!!!!!


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Nice truck....Good Luck !!!! I can't afford to take a hit on trading her in...the dealership only wants to give me $20,000. for her. No way!!!!!


Yeah, it's unbelievable how much the Goats depreciate. Such great cars, in general. I tried everything I could to keep 'er, but oh well. Enjoy 'er. My GF calls me a ******* now, since I have a truck - so I try to talk like one.


----------

